# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Sa vlen jeta e një njeriu në Shqipëri?

## Edvin83

Vritet nje e plagosen tre vetem pse benin pak zhurme...jeta e nje personi ne Shqiperi vlen me pak se nje fishek...




> 06 Nëntor 2011 - 20:20 | Shqiperi 		
> 
> Vlorë, një person vritet,  3 plagosen pas lojës me domino
> Vlorë, një person vritet,  3 plagosen pas lojës me dominoVLORË-Një vrasje me armë zjarri ka tronditur qytetin e Vlorës këtë të dielë. Rreth ores 18:15 minuta, në lagjen Isa Boletini një person ka mbetur i vrarë me armë zjarri në mes të rrugës, ndërsa 3 të tjerë janë dërguar të plagosur në spital. Autori arrestohet 2 ore pas vrasjes, dyshohet se vrau për motive të dobëta.
> 
> Policia bën të ditur se disa persona kanë debatuar ashpër dhe më pas janë konfliktuar fizikisht, këtë e dëshmojnë shenjat e dhunës në trupat e të plagosurve. Pas debatit me fjalë dhe pastaj atë fizik janë dëgjuar të shtëna armësh ku mbeti i vrarë në mes të rrugës një person i identifikuar si Rizvan Mataj 55 vjec, ndërsa u plagosen 3 personat Zaim Çelaj 33 vjeç, Arben Çelaj 42 vjeç, dhe Elidon Aliaj 27 vjeç.
> 
> Rreth 2 orë pas vrasjes së 55-vjecarit, policia shoqëri si të dyshuar autorin e krimit, shtetasin Altin Leskaj 39-vjec. Dyshohet se Leskaj qëlloi ndaj grupit që luante domino pasi ishte shqetësuar nga zhurmat e lojës. Efektivët sekuestruan edhe armën e krimit si provë materiale. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Edvin83

Tjetri ben kurban gruan diten e Kurban Bajramit pse ishte vonuar pak ne pune...

------

Kronikë, Shekulli Sot|07/11/2011 07:39
Burri vret gruan dhe arratiset bashkë me fëmijën 2 vjeç

Dashamir Biçaku

TIRANË- Një burrë vrau dje në mesditë gruan që bashkëjetonte në sy të fëmijës dy vjeç dhe më pas u larguar nga shtëpia së bashku me vajzën e mitur. Pak orë më pas policia gjeti vajzën, të cilën autori i krimit e kishte lënë tek disa njerëz të tij. Dyshimet e para janë se krimi ka ndodhur për motive xhelozie. Viktima është 27 vjeçarja Edlira Doçi. Vrasësi dyshohet se është Ismet Hysaj, 40 vjeç nga Tropoja.

Vrasja

Ngjarja ndodhi dje në mesditë rreth orës 12:40 minuta, në rrugën Berit Beker, në afërsi të Doganës së Tiranës, kur Ismet Hysaj, punonjës i një shoqërie të sigurisë fizike kryeqytet ku edhe banonte, qëlloi disa herë më thikë, Edlira Doçin 27 vjeçare, gruan me të cilën bashkëjetonte dhe kishte një vajzë të mitur dy vjeçare. Pasi vrau të shoqen duke e qëlluar disa herë me thikë, autori i dyshuar i krimit mori të bijën dy vjeçare dhe bashkë me të u largua nga shtëpia që kishte marrë me qera. Së bashku me vajzën ai ka shkuar në shtëpinë e të afërmve që jetonin në zonën e Kombinatit në kryeqytet. Aty ka lënë vajzën dhe më pas u largua nga kryeqytetit me qëllim për ti shpëtuar arrestimit të policisë.

Policia

Gjatë kësaj kohe policia kishte mësuar për ngjarjen nga një telefonatë e mbërritur në sallën operative. Menjëherë në adresën e lajmëruar mbërritën disa shërbime dhe patrulla të komisariatit nr.6. Trupi i gruas ndodhej ende në banesë dhe ajo nuk kishte shenja jete. Nga këqyrja e trupit të gruas, policia konstatoi se kishte marrë së paku katër plagë të rënda në trup, çka i kishin shkaktuar vdekjen e menjëhershme. Në vendin e ngjarjes, policia ka gjetur dhe armën e krimit, një thikë, e cila është administruar nga ekspertët në cilësinë e provës materiale, bashkë me disa rroba të gjakosura si dhe disa kampione gjaku. Pas kryerjes së veprimeve nga policia në vendngjarje, trupi i gruas u përcoll për në morgun e Tiranës, për ti kryer autopsinë, për të përcaktuar edhe ligjërisht shkakun e vdekjes së saj.


Hetimi

Pas hetimeve të kryera në vendin e ngjarjes, policia konfirmoi se shkak për ngjarjen kishte shërbyer një grindje për motive xhelozie, mes çiftit që bashkëjetonte prej disa vitesh. Gruaja e dytë e Hysës, punonte si kameriere në një lokal në qendër të Tiranës, në zonën e ish- bllokut, dhe të shtunën ajo është kthyer vonë në shtëpi, pas punës. I shoqi e ka pritur për orë të tëra në shtëpi dhe më pas është detyruar që të largohet pasi punonte si roje e turnit të tretë në një polici private. Kur është kthyer në mëngjes nga puna ai ka gjetur gruan në shtëpi dhe ka nisur grindja, e cila përfundoi me vdekjen e 27 vjeçares.

Fillimisht hetuesit e policisë dyshuan se Hysaj mund të kishte marrë me vete vajzën e tij dy vjeçare, që kishte nga lidhja e tij e dytë martesore, por më vonë ata mësuan se ai e kishte dërguar të bijën tek të afërmit e tij në kombinat. Fëmija është lënë të rrijë me të afërmit ndërsa i ati është person në kërkim. Nga të dhënat e para të policisë, dyshohet se ai është fshehur në Tropojë tek disa kushërinj.

Qiradhënësi: Ismeti mundohej të ishte i rregullt

Ismet Hysaj jetonte me bashkëshorten e tij të dytë në rrugën Berit Beker, në afërsi të Doganës së kryeqytetit, në katin e parë të një vile trekatëshe, ku kishin marrë me qera katin e parë. Sipas fqinjëve, ata kishin afërsisht gjashtë muaj që jetonin me qera në këtë shtëpi bashkë me vajzën. Qiradhënësi i tyre tregon se Ismeti ishte munduar të ishte i rregullt, por nuk pati arritur të ishte i tillë. Kohët e fundit ai pati probleme shëndetësore me vajzën dhe na kërkoi që ta mirëkuptonim. Ne i bëmë një favorizim, për shkak të bijës,- thanë qiradhënësit. Ata shprehen se gjatë kohës që kanë jetuar në shtëpinë e tyre nuk kanë pasur konflikte apo grindje që mund të jenë shkaktuar më pas edhe acarimin e marrëdhënieve të tyre deri në ngjarjen e djeshme. Në lidhje ngjarjen, qiradhënësi pohon se dje në mesditë nuk kishte qenë në shtëpi dhe se e shoqja kishte parë policët jashtë shtëpisë, por se nuk kishin arritur ta kuptonin se për se kishin ardhur. Më vonë, sipas tij, e shoqja kishte marrë vesh nga policia se në shtëpinë e dhënë me qera prej tyre kishte ndodhur një ngjarje e rëndë. Ne e kuptuam se kishte ndodhur një ngjarje vetëm kur pyetëm policinë dhe ata rrethuan shtëpinë. Më pas pamë trupin që doli me nj barelë të mbuluar,- thanë fqinjët.

Fqinjët: E pamë të largohej bashkë me vajzën

Specialistët e hetimit të krimit në komisariatit e Policisë nr.6, në kryeqytet, si dhe specialistët e hetimit të vrasjeve në Drejtorinë e Tiranës, morën dëshmitë e disa personave të ndryshëm në vendin e ngjarjes. Dëshmitarët i pohuan policisë se kishin parë Hysajn të largohej bashkë me të bijën të largohej nga shtëpia rreth orës 13:00. Sipas tyre më parë nuk ishin dëgjuar zhurma apo grindje në banesën ku jetonin me qera. Fillimisht ishte menduar si një largim normal mes babait dhe të bijës, por më vonë, kur është marrë vesh ngjarja, fqinjët lajmëruan policinë për krimin e rëndë.

Policia negocion me të afërmit për dorëzimin të kërkuarit

Menjëherë pasi u zbulua autori i krimit, në rrugët e Tiranës u ngritën pika kontrolli me qëllim identifikimin e vendndodhjes së të dyshuarit dhe arrestimin e tij. Veç kërkimeve, policia angazhoi të afërmit dhe miqtë e të kërkuarit, me qëllim që ai të bindej për tu dorëzuar kundrejt lehtësirave që mund të përfitonte nga ky veprim. Blutë morën një lehtësim kur mësuan se vajza dy vjeçare e çiftit ishte shëndoshë e mirë në shtëpinë e të afërmve të Ismet Hysajt në kryeqytet. Ndërkaq ky i fundit, pasi kishte lënë të bijën mësohet se ishte larguar në drejtim të veriut të vendit dhe me të gjitha gjasat në drejtim të vendlindjes së tij në Tropojë. Policia identifikoi atë nëpërmjet antenave të telefonisë celulare në vend. Ai ishte zbuluar nga dy numra telefoni të tij në veri të vendit. Për këtë qëllim, policia ngriti disa pika kontrolli në Kukës, në liqenin e Fierzës, për të bllokuar ngjitjen e tij në traget dhe në disa vende të tjera ku mendohej se mund të lëvizte i kërkuari. Policia shpërndau foto të tij duke kryer edhe kontrolle të ndryshme në pikat e kontrollit të ngritura prej saj. Të afërmit e Hysës, komunikuan disa herë me të në dy numra telefoni, por Ismet Hysa nuk pranoi të dorëzohej.

----------


## Edvin83

Gruaja e mbante me buke, ai e ther pse vonohet pak ne pune...




> Sherret në familje, Ismeti u nda edhe me gruan e parë
> 2011-11-07
> 
> Të afërmit
> 
> Të njohur të autorit të krimit të djeshëm rrëfejnë se Ismet Hysa ka qenë i martuar më parë dhe prej asaj martese ka edhe një djalë, por ishte ndarë, pasi nuk punonte dhe ishte xheloz. Sipas dëshmive të tyre, të dhëna në polici, ai ka qëndruar i martuar për një kohë të gjatë dhe nga kjo martesë ka pasur një djalë. Por, meqë nuk punonte, pavarësisht se nuk ishte person që konsumonte alkool, shfaqte xhelozi tek e shoqja, që punonte për të mbajtur familjen. Në këto kushte, ata u divorcuan, ndërkohë që fëmija iu la në kujdestari nënës së vet. Pas ndarjes, Ismeti u lidh me 27-vjeçaren, ndërkohë që në atë kohë ishte me detyrë punonjës i policisë së burgjeve. Madje, ai punonte në burgun e Fushë-Krujës, por më vonë e transferuan në një vend tjetër pune dhe meqë kryente shkelje të ndryshme, e shkarkuan nga detyra. Për një periudhë të gjatë kohe mbeti pa punë, kështu që gruaja e dytë u detyrua të punonte për të mbajtur fëmijën, por edhe për të paguar qiranë. Por kjo lloj jetese duket se ka sjellë probleme, duke e çuar çiftin në konflikte të pazgjidhshme dhe në gjendje të rënduar, 40-vjeçari ka vrarë të shoqen, shprehen të njohur të autorit të krimit.

----------


## stern

*Sa vlen jeta e një njeriu në Shqipëri?

Me keto qe po lezojm nuk vleka jeta as nje qindarke*

----------


## the admiral

po kur nuk ka shtet, keshtu ndodh. rrini ju merruni me PD e PS. 
krime ka kudo, por ceshtja eshte se cfare ndodh me kriminelin. 
kur sheh qe levizin lirisht njerez qe kane bere gjithfare krimesh duke filluar qe nga vrasja, patjeter qe ka te tjere qe do marrin zemer. sistemi gjyqsore eshte i kalbur.
njeriun ne fillim e edukon familja. nese familja deshton, ka per detyre per ta edukuar shteti. si?
me "dajak". per kete ka nevoje populli shqiptar. "dajak". ndryshe nuk marrim vesh ne.

----------


## strong_07

Duhet te punohet shum ne ket drejtim per ta ndalu ket fenomen jeta sociale e ben njeriun te egersin  shteti shqiptar duhet te bej perparime ne jeten sociale te njerzve

----------


## mardo

> Kur them une qe shqiptaret nuk mbushin shume dalin keta pseudopatriotet dhe me kundervihen .Nuk kane kuptuar qe krimi eshte krim dhe nuk duhet duartrokitur  por duhet denuar .Ne Shq nuk ka ligje dhe keshtu cdo kafshe ben si te doje dhe kur te doje.



 nuk eshte ceshtje patriotizmi qe une te siguroj une ty se keta qe me rrethojne mua  ( prinderit ,vellezerit ,motrat e miqte e mij "mbushin"te gjith )
 nqs ata te tute qe normalisht jan shqiptar nuk mbushin , ka klinika te posatshme per rehabilitimin e tyre 


 tani pak te tema ....cdo vrasje denohet e aq me shum keto vrasje per motive kaq te dobta ......ne cdo vend te botes keta lloj personash do i kishin mbyllur neper klinika ose do i kishin bombarduar me ilace  e do ishin ber "fito" ( kjo per ksanthipin)
 e keqja ne shqiperi eshte se keta persona jetojn midis nesh 

 mund te te tregoj me qindra raste edhe per greqin , qe te perdhunimi i plakave nga femijte e tyre e deri te perdhunimi seksual i deleve ......keshtu qe mos i pergjitheso gjerat 

 pra nuk eshte fenomen shqiptari ....por tregon se sa prapa jemi ne per eleminimin e ketyre fenomeneve

----------


## IL__SANTO

> *Sa vlen jeta e një njeriu në Shqipëri?
> 
> Me keto qe po lezojm nuk vleka jeta as nje qindarke*


Jeta ne Shqiperi vlen me pak sesa aq.   :buzeqeshje:  -10

----------


## drague

> po kur nuk ka shtet, keshtu ndodh. rrini ju merruni me PD e PS. 
> krime ka kudo, por ceshtja eshte se cfare ndodh me kriminelin. 
> kur sheh qe levizin lirisht njerez qe kane bere gjithfare krimesh duke filluar qe nga vrasja, patjeter qe ka te tjere qe do marrin zemer. sistemi gjyqsore eshte i kalbur.
> njeriun ne fillim e edukon familja. nese familja deshton, ka per detyre per ta edukuar shteti. si?
> me "dajak". per kete ka nevoje populli shqiptar. "dajak". ndryshe nuk marrim vesh ne.


ktheu pak vite mbrapa dhe e gjen pergjigjen

----------


## the admiral

> * pra nuk eshte fenomen shqiptari* ....por tregon se sa prapa jemi ne per eleminimin e ketyre fenomeneve


tregon edhe se sa te shpeshta jane krime te tilla ne shqiperi. ne nje shtet me vetem 3 milione banore.
ne shqiperi gjate vitit 2010 jane kryer 115 vrasje. 
per te qene ne "norme", i bie qe ne itali te kryhen rreth 2300 vrasje ne vit.
mirepo jane rreth 600. dhe nuk po flasim per ndonje parajse, por per nje vend qe ka mafia, camorra dhe ndrangheta... 
ne vende te tjera eshte edhe me e ulet kjo shifer.

kriminelet jane shqiptare, viktimat jane shqiptare, organet shteterore jane shqiptare, votuesit qe i zgjedhin dhe u vihen prapa PD-se e PS-se jane shqiptare...

pra eshte fenomen shqiptar qe c'ke me te.

----------


## s0ni

Ngjarja e pare me duket shumeee shqetesuese. 

Deri tani sahere qe iki per vizite ne Shqiperi me cudisin familjaret qe ne mes te qytetit lejne deren e shtepise hapur pra jo te mbyllur me celes apo lloz. Une jam mesuar ti mbyll dyert dhe sahere qe e kam bere me kan thene 'jemi vete brenda pse po na mbyll si ne burg' apo 'deri poshte pallatit per te blere dicka po ikim s'eshte nevoja te mbyllim deren vetem terrhiqe'  :me dylbi: . Mos te flas per familjaret qe kane shtepi private dhe me keq, i mbajne hapur fare dyert pervec deres se jashtme qe eshte e terhequr por e pa mbyllur me celes. 

I gjithe ky besimi mesiper mendoj qe sa te kaloj koha do te zbehet. Keto vitet e fundit sikur jan cmendur dhe po ja tejkalojne normales me arme njerezit.

----------


## PINK

Shume gjaknxehte Jane shqipot, ca dreqin hane?!lol. Po dhe ky 55 vjecari cdo me 32 vjecaret? Pse su hap rruge ketyre idioteve? Njeri me shume se tjetri Jane atje, budallenj.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *nuk eshte ceshtje patriotizmi qe une te siguroj une ty se keta qe me rrethojne mua  ( prinderit ,vellezerit ,motrat e miqte e mij "mbushin"te gjith )
>  nqs ata te tute qe normalisht jan shqiptar nuk mbushin , ka klinika te posatshme per rehabilitimin e tyre* 
> 
> 
>  tani pak te tema ....cdo vrasje denohet e aq me shum keto vrasje per motive kaq te dobta ......ne cdo vend te botes keta lloj personash do i kishin mbyllur neper klinika ose do i kishin bombarduar me ilace  e do ishin ber "fito" ( kjo per ksanthipin)
>  e keqja ne shqiperi eshte se keta persona jetojn midis nesh 
> 
>  mund te te tregoj me qindra raste edhe per greqin , qe te perdhunimi i plakave nga femijte e tyre e deri te perdhunimi seksual i deleve ......keshtu qe mos i pergjitheso gjerat 
> 
>  pra nuk eshte fenomen shqiptari ....por tregon se sa prapa jemi ne per eleminimin e ketyre fenomeneve


Pikërisht këtë po i thoja edhe unë kësaj ekscentrikes po mu fshi shkrimi se thash gjëra të gabuara. Mos u merr me këtë debiloide se do çash nervat kot.

----------


## landi45

jeta e nje njeriu ne shqiperi eshte e barabarte  me jeten e nje miu

----------


## Marya

nje e njohura ime qe ka probleme me te shoqin i cili eshte pijanec i tmerrshem dhe ven here pas here dore mbi te  duke i thyer njehere edhe brinjet shkon nje here ne polici per ta denoncuar dhe ata i thone :
- ik mi gru,  zgjidhi vete konfliktet me burrin, ne jemi ketu per te kapur kriminelat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Geri Tr

Njeriu eshte i edukuar dhe i permbajtur jo pershkak te prejardhjes apo kultures qe mabrt por sepse ka frike nga denimi dhe kjo frike kthehet ne ne ndjenje korrektesie.Mos kujtoni se Gjermanet jane korrekte sepse e kane nga natyra,por sepse kane nje sistem drejtesie te shendoshe e cila reflekton ne cdo aspekt te jetes se tyre.Nese ne do kishim drejtesine ne rradhe te pare te pavarur dhe ne rradhe te dyte te shendoshe  do na dridhej dora qe te hidhnim qofte nje cope letra ne toke.Ndoshta ju duket cudi kjo por kthehuni pak viteve te komunizmit dhe beni krahasimin me sot e kapur ne kontekstin e edukates qytetare.

----------


## Ksanthi

> nuk eshte ceshtje patriotizmi qe une te siguroj une ty se keta qe me rrethojne mua  ( prinderit ,vellezerit ,motrat e miqte e mij "mbushin"te gjith )
>  nqs ata te tute qe normalisht jan shqiptar nuk mbushin , ka klinika te posatshme per rehabilitimin e tyre


Une permenda gje fisin tend ????????
Ne fisin tim asnje nuk  vret per nje fjale goje dhe as per  xhelozi.

----------


## Endri_

> Njeriu eshte i edukuar dhe i permbajtur jo pershkak te prejardhjes apo kultures qe mabrt por sepse ka frike nga denimi dhe kjo frike kthehet ne ne ndjenje korrektesie.Mos kujtoni se Gjermanet jane korrekte sepse e kane nga natyra,por sepse kane nje sistem drejtesie te shendoshe e cila reflekton ne cdo aspekt te jetes se tyre.Nese ne do kishim drejtesine ne rradhe te pare te pavarur dhe ne rradhe te dyte te shendoshe  do na dridhej dora qe te hidhnim qofte nje cope letra ne toke.Ndoshta ju duket cudi kjo por kthehuni pak viteve te komunizmit dhe beni krahasimin me sot e kapur ne kontekstin e edukates qytetare.


Shume dakort.
Mungon sistemi drejtesise pa bejne palle kriminelet. Ky qe vrau grun per shkaqe komplet pa lidhje ne kohen e dulles do mendohej 2 here te bente te njejtin krim.

Ne shqiperi provo bej nje postobllok kontrolli makinash ,1 ne 5 cope te del me armatim te rende se pistoleta majne gjithe pothujse.

Shtet fantazem ku ligjin e ben maliqi.

----------


## EuroStar1

> po kur nuk ka shtet, keshtu ndodh. rrini ju merruni me PD e PS. 
> krime ka kudo, por ceshtja eshte se cfare ndodh me kriminelin. 
> kur sheh qe levizin lirisht njerez qe kane bere gjithfare krimesh duke filluar qe nga vrasja, patjeter qe ka te tjere qe do marrin zemer. sistemi gjyqsore eshte i kalbur.
> njeriun ne fillim e edukon familja. nese familja deshton, ka per detyre per ta edukuar shteti. si?
> me "dajak". per kete ka nevoje populli shqiptar. "dajak". ndryshe nuk marrim vesh ne.


100% Dakord... Me dajak dhe me litar.... Po ka nje problem, se ky litar mund ti vihet ndonje qeveritari !

----------


## HEN-RI

> Vritet nje e plagosen tre vetem pse benin pak zhurme...jeta e nje personi ne Shqiperi vlen me pak se nje fishek...


 Pa pa pa te merr gjakne vetull shqiptari...po sikur ta kene share nga motra ose nga gruaja ato lojtaret  e nates??? Mbase edhe une per momentin po ta kisha koburen do ta shkrepja....Ja pse jam kunder mbajtjes se armeve pa kriter

----------

